# Memtest86+ only flashing blank screen

## lostinspace2011

I am trying to use memtest86+ and have added the following to grub after emerging memtest86+

```
title Memtest86+

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/memtest86plus/memtest
```

However on boot-up when selecting this option all I get is a black screen flashing and then the grub menu again. I already tried adding the nofb option, but this didn't resolve this either. Any other suggestions on how to resolve this.

----------

## Mad Merlin

I ran into memtest not working for me today (in the same way as described above, brief flash of memtest screen, then immediate reboot), I thought it was just because the system had too much memory (64G). The situation is a little different for me though, I boot into memtest image via PXE, and the same image works for lots of other machine, so I assumed it was something hardware specific.

I would be interested to know if you find the issue.

----------

## lostinspace2011

Not found anything so far. I have to add I am using mdadm-raid. Maybe memtest can't read deal with this.

----------

## wcg

What happens if you run memtest86 from a Gentoo

install cd? (You can select it in place of selecting a

kernel to boot.)

----------

